# Cheese making without all the specific cultures



## wmsff

For cheesemaking, I found several recipes which use cultured buttermilk and rennet as the only ingredients. Some, like mozzarella, also use a small amount of citric acid - which I think can be replaced by lemon juice or vinegar.

How would one maintain the cultures for future uses? I would like to have the buttermilk, yogurt, and sour cream as standards. Is there another I should consider? And how do I maintain them so they don't "die?" Can I freeze the cultures, dry them like one would with sourdough starter?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## goatsareus

I maintained yogurt and buttermilk cultures by reculturing them about every other week. I was careful to sterilize all equipment and heat the milk to 180*F to start. One time I kept a yogurt culture active for 10 months.

I used the citric acid asked for in my mozzarella cheeses.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I'm pretty sure that vinegar or lemon will not replace the citric in mozzarella.

Not too sure about the sour cream culture either...I don't think you can use it to inoculate a fresh batch but I don't really make it so ...

Buttermilk is used in some cheesemaking as a replacement for a mesophilic type culture...it can be frozen with no ill effects.
Pretty sure yogurt culture can be similarly frozen.


----------



## wmsff

OK, thanks. 

I have the packaged cultures from New England Cheesemaking. Once I make the yogurt, sourcream or buttermilk, what do I do to it to save it to use for the next batch? And how do start the next batch with the preserved culture?

Thanks for helping this newbie


----------



## goatsareus

wmsff said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> I have the packaged cultures from New England Cheesemaking. Once I make the yogurt, sourcream or buttermilk, what do I do to it to save it to use for the next batch? And how do start the next batch with the preserved culture?
> 
> Thanks for helping this newbie


Not sure I have a firm grip on your questions

Just keep the freshly cultured buttermilk in the refrigerator at all times. When the buttermilk supply gets low, scoop out 2 T. per quart of milk and make the buttermilk as I stated in the above post.

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## wmsff

I'm sorry, I'm just totally ignorant on how to do the saving and reculturing.


What I think I am supposed to do is when I make something like the sour cream or buttermilk, I set some aside or freeze for the next batch. To make the next batch, I thaw the "culture" and mix it (I don't know the amounts) into the cold (or hot) milk or cream. Then I have a new batch of buttermilk or yogurt, or sour cream. And again, set aside a tablespoon or so for the next one. ?????

I'm sorry I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## KPWELSE

We have been making cheese for 40 years and make a fresh batch of culture for "whatever" then put in ice cube trays to freeze, empty into a plastic bag and back in freezer. Found some dated 2004 still worked. You can make mozzarella with buttermilk and rennet, we have. It even taste better. Hope this helps? Bob & Linda
PS: If good culture, add 2-3 cubes to qt. of 72 degree raw milk and put near stove 70>82 degrees. Works for yogurt and cheese all so. To make thicker add 1-2 T. powered milk.


----------



## goatsareus

wmsff said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just totally ignorant on how to do the saving and reculturing.
> 
> 
> What I think I am supposed to do is when I make something like the sour cream or buttermilk, I set some aside or freeze for the next batch. To make the next batch, I thaw the "culture" and mix it (I don't know the amounts) into the cold (or hot) milk or cream. Then I have a new batch of buttermilk or yogurt, or sour cream. And again, set aside a tablespoon or so for the next one. ?????
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know what I'm doing


okay, I don't freeze my made up cultures, I just keep the buttermilk and yogurt going by using a few tablespoons from my last batch to start my new batch. Treat you "last batch" the same, even if it is store bought or you made it yourself from storebought or is your 12th batch. You can remove a small amount of your freshly cultured product and keep it separate in the frig, that is a good idea. When ready to make your next batch of buttermilk, heat the milk to 180*F then cool to 73*F to 78*F. Have your starter in a sterilized cup and stir in some of the cooled milk, stir it a bit, and then pour the tempered culture back into the rest of the milk, and gently stir. I made a recent post on making buttermilk a few days ago, try looking for that post/thread on making buttermilk. I boil a large pot of water that I use to sterilize the bucket I make the buttermilk and yogurt in. Before I pour that boiling water in the bucket, I dip all cups and utensils in that hot water that will come in contact with the culturing process.


----------

